# Marley Dance Floor cart advice



## Grog12

I'm baaaaack.....with limited interweb access for the time being.


Anyone know of a rolling rack specifically designed for transporting marley?


----------



## Grog12

Portable Dance Floor Transportation and Storage - Gerriets International

Ooooooh pretty....still searching if anyone else has ideas.


----------



## Footer

Thats pretty much all there is out there. I have built these things before and they are not all that hard to build if you are good with a welder. I have a friend who tours with Moscow Ballet and I believe even they build their own.


----------



## Van

I like that one in the link. I've always just mad my own, but I really like the fold down sides on that one. I may have to incorporate that feature into my next one. That would be useful for large soft goods builds too.


----------



## LightStud

First, Marley has not been manufactured since the 1970s.

Second, OP: You didn't say if your application is for Touring or House use, but the one you have found is awful. Send an email to All Access Staging & Productions and/or B and R Scenery: Contact Us and see if they have any pictures of theirs. The 
 one you have found is horrible. Gimme a day and 200' of 2x2 SqT and $100 worth of misc. materials and I'll fix you a better one. Where's the detachable crank handle so one never has to pick up the rolls? How can that thing pack in a truck? Fork pockets? Tape storage in the unused/wasted space? 

The Rock Show carps are more advanced in so many ways.


----------



## Grog12

That's because the answer is yes...its for both. But not full on touring. Low budget rent-a-haul touring. 

I bet you're one of those people who says tissue and never Kleenex aren't you?

Rock show carps get more money than I do.


----------



## derekleffew

This is what you want. Courtesy of B and R Scenery. 




Whether or not you can afford it is a different matter.


----------



## len

Never actually seen one used. Mostly, the tours I've been on that have used Marley just throw them on top of a scenery cart or something.


----------



## dcolson003

We are in the proccess of determing what kind of Marley Dance Floor we would like to purchase for our theatre. I'm kind of in a bind since I don't know much about them, I was wondering if poeple could share what kind of dance floor they have. Suggest where to purchase the floor from, what kind of tape you use to to adhere the floor, and how to store it, wen its not in use. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Footer

What kind of floor do you have in your venue? How much labor are you going to have around to lay it? What kind of dance is going to be performed on it? Does anyone who is going to perform on it need rosin?


----------



## dcolson003

I believe our stage floor is a tongue and groove oak floor. The space used to be a gym and in the 70's they converted it to the theatre. So it's the originaly gym floor when the school was built in the 50's. 

It will fall under our tech crews responsibility to lay it, mostly students and myself. 

They will do all types of dancing it on it. 

No Rosin.


----------



## Footer

If budget permits, Harlequin is the way to go. They make a wide variety of products depending on if you need springyness or just traction. Rosco also makes a great floors. It all just depends on what your budget is and what your use case is. 

For taping, I usually use gaff tape to tape the ends down and vinyl "dance" tape for the seams. 

Storage is the real issue with any marley. Bad storage can destroy a new floor in less then a year. Good storage can make the floor last years. First, you want to ensure that the rolls are rolled squarely. Usually rolls are rolled on 4" to 6" PVC pipe. Ask your floor manufacture what works best for your floor. Idealy each piece will have its own pipe. The next task is getting the rolls off the floor. Usually this is done on some kind of triangle shapped rolling cart. If you want to go high tech and expensive, B&R Scenery has a great cart.


----------



## cprted

Here is another vote for Harlequin. I'm touring with a Harlequin floor right now. Hands down the best floor I've ever worked with.


----------



## Sony

Third vote for Harlequin here, I've used several different brands of floors and Harlequin has always been the easiest to manage and the easiest the stretch and lay flat, I highly recommend them.


----------



## wolf825

We also use a Harlequin floor here AND we have the B&R dance floor cart too. together the whole investment was expensive but WELL worth it. The Harlequin (a Cascade model, as we vary in the types of dance that gets used for) is the best and most durable we have tried--lays flat every time and stretches nicely. Have also used Rosco Floors in the past and they are good too. Our floor is sprung but the cascade really gives it a nice performance that dancers enjoy. The B&R cart however is THE GEM of our floor system--its the best storage we ever had (we used to do PVC and sadly the floor would sit stacked in rolls on a sled). The cart stores the panels suspended, so there is no pressure or uneveness in the floor from storage and its heavy enough you don't have to worry about it tipping over. We got one of the first models B&R made and its beyond great. The floor panels are easily rolled and unrolled on the aluminum spindles in place with a crank handle (no need to remove spindles or stack anything), and with a little patience and skill its fast to use. We can roll 5 50' rolls of cascade floor up in less then 10 minutes with two people if needed and we don't break our backs and our rolls are flat edge squared every time. It takes very little practice to get the hang of using the cart. If you get a cart--get the one with the road box on top for tape and misc storage needs. I've used other storage carts and B&R has them beat in design & durability. 

We use 2" and 3" gaff for securing it & seams and clear dance floor tape if needed. We have had some top russian tours & dancers use our floor without a single complaint. Our floor is going on 7-8 years old now and because of the way we store it on the cart it is like its brand new every time we pull it out (about 22 weeks per year its down). We use plastic wrap to cover the rolls during our maintenance sessions to keep it clean. I highly recommend the cart--if you are investing in a good floor you want to last, then get a good storage system for it that will extend its service life and not break your back. 


good luck...
-w


----------



## Grog12

Stay away from Stage Step if there is going to be any kind of extensive proffesional dancing on it. We bought several of them 2 years ago and found them to be sub-par. We replaced one of them allready.


----------



## derekleffew

I believe Stage Step, like most manufacturers, makes several different products. One shouldn't expect the "economy" model to perform the same as the "professional" model.

dcolson003, since you may be new to portable dance floors, consider a tape applicator of some sort, as discussed in this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery-props-rigging/14556-gizmo-day.html .

What hasn't been specifically mentioned is to avoid storing the rolls with pressure on the material or even worse, on their ends! The core, 4-6" PVC or aluminum 12-18" longer than the width of the panels, needs to be supported only at the ends, and not in the middle, or the floor will develop flat spots in storage. See also this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery-props-rigging/8546-marley-transportation.html .

As for installation tips & tricks, see the thread Laying a Marley Dance Floor.


----------



## BillESC

+1 on the better offerings from Stage Step and Dereks storage suggestions.


----------



## jstroming

wolf825, how much is the B&R Scenery Marley Cart?


----------



## Grog12

derekleffew said:


> I believe Stage Step, like most manufacturers, makes several different products. One shouldn't expect the "economy" model to perform the same as the "professional" model.


 
While I agree with you that most MFG's make several models of floor, I can assure you we didn't buy the economy model. With a rack and following thier instuctions for cleaning we found ourselves with a floor that lost its grip to the point where the cleaner and/or SlipNoMor where not helping. 

There were several things I loved about the floor, don't get me worng, it practically layed itself because of the thickness and weight of the floor. But it was a beast to move for the same reason. Our floors see daily use for at least 10 hours a day. We keep a strict cleaning regiment on them.

We've actually layed our touring floor into 2 of our studios which needed new marley and purchased a Rosco floor for traveling.


----------



## wolf825

jstroming said:


> wolf825, how much is the B&R Scenery Marley Cart?


 
If I recall the cart was around $6k-$7k but that was about 8 years ago. But it also for delivery had to ship freight from California to me in the east coast which added $$ to it. The cart empty I believe weighs around 600lbs+ so it has to be sent via ground trucking. It also has fork areas built on the side if it needs to get forked off a truck to ground level. When loaded with a floor the cart is heavy but its easily managed by two people. 

Considering the cost (and weight) of a good Marley floor and the need to preserve such an investment properly, it took some discussion but we deemed the added expense for the storage cart was worth it for the long run...AND if we ever replace the floor for any reason--we already have the storage system for years to come for the next floor and floors after that probably.. The cart is built rock solid as only the folks at B&R do and its built on order so it takes a few weeks--but it alone will last decades easily... Have never had anyone who has used it make a complaint on it...in fact several tours that travel with their own marley have asked us where we got the cart. Having rolled dance floor on PVC on the ground for decades and hefted rolls around alone and seen what bad storage can do to a good floor--I just can't say enough good things about the cart... 


Hope this info helps..
-w


----------



## jstroming

Thanks!

Yeah, just spoke to B&R, $6500.


----------



## Footer

jstroming said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, just spoke to B&R, $6500.



Give a yell to one of the many scenic shops in the NYC and Hudson Valley area. Centerline Studios and Hudson Scenic would both be good places to call. I have a feeling all of them could build you a cart for a grand or two. If I had access to a metal shop, I would probably offer. Good ones are not really that hard to build. I have built one that had cranks and all that good stuff similar to the B&R model for about 700 dollars in parts. If you have a drawing that you like, it would also be possible to get a welding shop to build you one.


----------



## venuetech

Dont forget the Fast-Track tape roller. Fast Track Tape Roller - Dance floor tape applicator for theaters




it or something like it, is a must have.


----------



## mstaylor

venuetech said:


> Dont forget the Fast-Track tape roller. Fast Track Tape Roller - Dance floor tape applicator for theaters
> 
> 
> 
> it or something like it, is a must have.


Absolutely right if you are changing marley in and out. If you put it down and leave it for a run then it is less essential.


----------



## derekleffew

Thank you, venuetech. That device looks like a manufactured version of what I've seen most. One could easily built that oneself, using 1/2 or 3/4" ply for the sides, and 2" wide circles for the roller and tape roll axle. Glue something firm but flexible to the roller.
The biggest drawback is that a dance floor tape roll is 36 yds. (108 ft.) and gaffers tape 60 yds. (180 ft.) so more time is used changing rolls than applying the tape. Build two "machines," so the roll on one can be changed while the other is in use.

More dance floor tips: 
After sweeping, starting DS and working US, and always from the same side of the stage to the other...
Wet a bath-sized towel and wring it out well. Wrap the towel around a 24" push broom to "damp mop" the stage. Rearrange the towel to present a clean side to the floor as necessary.
If wet mopping with an actual mop, use a figure-8 motion the width of a panel, from one side of the stage to the other.


----------



## MNicolai

Following up on Derek's comments about cleaning. Don't mop your stage with just anything. Don't use soap - just water and as clean a mop as is possible. Harlequin sells some pH neutral solution for mopping that also works well.


----------



## cdcarter

MNicolai said:


> Following up on Derek's comments about cleaning. Don't mop your stage with just anything. Don't use soap - just water and as clean a mop as is possible. Harlequin sells some pH neutral solution for mopping that also works well.


 
To continue with mopping hints, use as hot of water as possible, and when mopping in a figure 8 motion, put your dominant hand on the top of the mop handle, and your other hand in the middle. It will feel weird at first, but it's the best way.


----------



## 2mojo2

We have a Harlequin dance floor.
I am not happy with the current storage method, but I am not free to spend seven thousand dollars on a perfect rack.
I, and others in this forum, would appreciate some snapshots of your locally-produced storage solutions and a word about how you might change the design if you had it to do again.


----------



## dcolson003

We are looking into the Harlequin Floor option. 

The sales representative I talked to discussed two of their options. 

1. Harelquin Cascade- They mentioned that this has a little stick to it, making it harder to dance barefoot on. Does anyone find this to be a problem? 

2. Harelquin Reversible- This is a lot thinner of an option, making me a little suspicious its not going to last as long as the Cascade. 

Opinions on either of these options?

No one in this Thread has mentions the harlequin Roll Storage Carts. Does anyone use this, if so would you recommend it, or stick with the other option discussed in the thread. 

Thanks, 
David


----------



## Footer

I am sure there is nothing wrong with their racks. Most of the ones I use are custom built, some well, some not so well. In the touring world, people buy what works and use what they know, that is why the B&R cart is used often. Also, if you are not loading the floor into the back of a truck and driving 600 miles with it, it does not have to be built as well. I am sure harlequin makes good storage solutions for their own product.


----------



## derekleffew

dcolson003 said:


> No one in this Thread has mentions the harlequin Roll Storage Carts. Does anyone use this, if so would you recommend it, or stick with the other option discussed in the thread.



If you're talking about this one:

Harlequin Floors - Official Website - Harlequin Panel Storage Carts
I'm not crazy about it, as the weight of the roll puts pressure on the material.

Here's another alternative:

Portable Dance Floor Transportation and Storage - Gerriets International
by a manufacturer, not yet mentioned: VARIO Portable Dance Floor - Gerriets International .

As Footer said, if the floor is never going to leave your building, a cart as beefy and heavy as the B&R may not be necessary. Likewise if the floor is only used a few times a year, you may not need the crank mechanism. A good welder can build an appropriate cart, tailored to your specific needs, at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Footer

Most of the carts I have built in the past are some variation on the Vario design. Whatever you do, the rolls must HANG, not sit on one another. I am kind of amazed harlequin even sells that cart.


----------



## dcolson003

Sorry I meant to give a picture of which cart I was refering to. This is the Harlequin cart I was inquiring about. 


Thanks, 
David


----------



## Footer

dcolson003 said:


> Sorry I meant to give a picture of which cart I was refering to. This is the Harlequin cart I was inquiring about.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> David



Looks prefectly fine. Looks like someone got a shop with a CNC machine. That style of construction is extremely strong and will last a long time. What is the going rate for that cart?


----------



## dcolson003

The Price sheet I got from Harlequin listed the 4 roll at $2500 and the 6 roll as $2750.


----------



## CrisCole

When it comes to racks, we just use an old paper rack from a local High School. You know, the one they hang large rolls of colored paper on. It works fine for us...


----------



## Glowacki

Please share contact information for B&R...waaaaay too many hits using Google search.
Thanks!


----------



## derekleffew

B and R Scenery: Contact Us

*B and R Scenery*
486 Constitution Ave.
Camarillo, CA 93012​ Phone: (805) 388-8555 Fax: (805) 388-9996 
Contact Form


----------



## Aerial

Heres some information coming from a dancer's perspective:

What is underneath the oak floor? Is it an open space allowing some shock absorption into the floor, or solid? If solid I would definitely recommend a higher quality model with a padded layer. I am also a fan of Harlequin.

I like the storage racks, and somehow I have never seen those before. Luckily I do not have too many rolls for my space so I just store them flat on a shelf rolled up on pvc.

As for tape, personally I can't stand dance floor tape as it is harder to tell through a ballet shoe when you are standing on a piece of tape without looking down. Gaff tape has a texture to it that is easier to sense. If there are any gaps in the floor due to application or stretching it may throw you off slightly on a balance or turn.

Reluctantly I haven't made one yet for the theatre I am with now but all the tape rollers I've seen are homemade and like the one venuetech posted. Use wooden sides with two pvc pieces, the one on the bottom is just a guide roller and the pvc on top is removable to slide a tape roll onto.


----------



## SteveB

As follow on the the post "How do you lay a Marley", I had commented on our dance floor cart.

I've taken 2 pic's.

The picture with a full roll shows 6 panels, so about 36 some odd feet deep, by 40 ft wide, of Harlequin floor.

The 2nd picture shows step one of taping the first panel onto the steel roller. Takes a crew of about 6 to roll out or up. Takes about 40 minutes.

Note that this was generation 1 of the device. The carpenter that built it moved on and never got a chance to improve or modify it, even though it's essentially been in steady use for 15 years or so. The crank needs to be fixed, as well as the plywood end plates need to be re-thought as to attachment.


----------



## Footer

What kind of floor are you using? How hard is it to get the pieces to line up squarly? Does your floor have any "life" in it where it changes depending on temperature? Otherwise, its an interesting idea. My only concern is if the floor get a bit wider and no longer would fit between the wheels.


----------



## SteveB

Footer said:


> What kind of floor are you using? How hard is it to get the pieces to line up squarly? Does your floor have any "life" in it where it changes depending on temperature? Otherwise, its an interesting idea. My only concern is if the floor get a bit wider and no longer would fit between the wheels.



Top of the line Harlequin from 5 years ago ?. Piece of cake to mate end to end and tape in place. The floor doesn't expand in terms of width as the floor temperature is fairly constant and this is the 2nd floor on this cart with no issues related to expansion. 

When rolling up, it takes two hands to guide the floor onto the cart to keep it square, at least 4 -5 to steady the cart, as it's on wheels and wants to drift and one to crank.


----------



## derekleffew

SteveB said:


> ...When rolling up, it takes two hands to guide the floor onto the cart to keep it square, at least 4 -5 to steady the cart, *as it's on wheels and wants to drift* and one to crank.


Locking casters would likely solve that.

I wonder why no one else uses one large roll, instead of the standard six smaller rolls? http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...892-marley-dance-floor-advice.html#post194139 

SteveB, do you always put the sections on the roll in the same order? I.e., when removing, work US to DS, and when installing, DS to US, so the DS piece is always on the outside of the roll; or do you "rotate the stock"?


----------



## Footer

SteveB said:


> Top of the line Harlequin from 5 years ago ?. Piece of cake to mate end to end and tape in place. The floor doesn't expand in terms of width as the floor temperature is fairly constant and this is the 2nd floor on this cart with no issues related to expansion.
> 
> When rolling up, it takes two hands to guide the floor onto the cart to keep it square, at least 4 -5 to steady the cart, as it's on wheels and wants to drift and one to crank.


 
Pretty cool. Though we regularly lay out and store our floor with a basic 4 call... so that could be an issue. Also, our floor sucks, so it never rolls straight.


----------



## SteveB

derekleffew said:


> SteveB, do you always put the sections on the roll in the same order? I.e., when removing, work US to DS, and when installing, DS to US, so the DS piece is always on the outside of the roll; or do you "rotate the stock"?


To Derek

Locking casters still pivot on their axis, so you'd still have to brace, as even a slight movement of the cart starts the floor getting out or alignment as you roll on.

We have a proscenium piece as well as an US piece that has a corner cut out for our circular stairs (to the grid), as well our stage is not deep enough for all 6 panels, thus there's an order the panels come off and go on. Thus we don't rotate stock. Doesn't matter as far as I can tell. 

To Kyle

It takes fewer to lay the floor as you don't have to brace the cart as much, nor guide as the floor is coming off, thus 4 could easily put the floor down. When we are striking the floor, it's always part of a general strike, and if the floors in use we always have more then 4 on the crew so it's not been an issue.


----------



## chausman

SteveB, They do make locking casters that won't pivot when locked. I have a rack that has those on one side. It's nice when it works, but these are broken and will partially lock when you wheel it around. Walmart has some here, but you could probably find some that you liked better from a more reliable place.


----------



## derekleffew

chausman, because the axle of the wheel is not centered on the caster's pivot point, there is still some play when locked. For times when this play is undesirable, a wagon brake can be used instead of locking casters. Like this one: Triple E Wagon Brake from Rose Brand . But at $280 (EACH!, and a minimum of two is required) it may not be worth the expense, in this application.


----------



## MNicolai

derekleffew said:


> chausman, because the axle of the wheel is not centered on the caster's pivot point, there is still some play when locked. For times when this play is undesirable, a wagon brake can be used instead of locking casters. Like this one: Triple E Wagon Brake from Rose Brand . But at $280 (EACH!, and a minimum of two is required) it may not be worth the expense, in this application.



Thank goodness Sapsis sells wagon brakes rated for 800# for only $35 (and safety cables for $2.10!).


----------



## venuetech

do you get any static buildup?
I had a wooden cart the zaps were tremendous.


----------



## SteveB

venuetech said:


> do you get any static buildup?
> I had a wooden cart the zaps were tremendous.



Couldn't tell you. I'm the head electrician and find more important things to do when the floor is going up and down (grin). Actually that's only partially true as yesterday I helped pull up the tape. And I have helped brace the cart on occasion, so never noticed any static. I'm ready with a code compliant ground-ing clamp if so needed. Not sure if I should ground the cart or one of the prop or carpenters.

And (again as head elec.) I can only suggest to the Prod Manager the fine suggestions found here on CB to use locking casters. Being that he also doubles for the non-existent head carpenter, he will then give me the job of swapping casters. So possibly I'll keep my mouth shut and help brace the cart on occasion


----------



## jstroming

Finally got around to designing a Marley Cart for ourselves....we've built 6 of them so far. This is the first one, in future builds we reduced cart width & increased overall length of cart so handles are permanent and don't get bumped in transit (this one the handles are removeable). Will turn and fit perfectly in a 102" truck. Really helps having an in-house welder and CNC machine!!! Total build cost is about $1500 including labor.


----------



## justgina

dcolson003 said:


> Sorry I meant to give a picture of which cart I was refering to. This is the Harlequin cart I was inquiring about.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> David



We have this one, and it works really well.


----------



## JamesSullivan

justgina said:


> We have this one, and it works really well.


Does yours have fork tubes?


----------



## Faulkhead

jstroming said:


> Finally got around to designing a Marley Cart for ourselves....we've built 6 of them so far. This is the first one, in future builds we reduced cart width & increased overall length of cart so handles are permanent and don't get bumped in transit (this one the handles are removeable). Will turn and fit perfectly in a 102" truck. Really helps having an in-house welder and CNC machine!!! Total build cost is about $1500 including labor.


We need a good cart cant find one . Can you send me the specs to make the one you show that rolls the marley for you please


----------



## Faulkhead

I need specs to a marley cart that rolls the floor mechanically. The single roll that holds 6 rolls Is a cool idea


----------



## Faulkhead

LightStud said:


> First, Marley has not been manufactured since the 1970s.
> 
> Second, OP: You didn't say if your application is for Touring or House use, but the one you have found is awful. Send an email to All Access Staging & Productions and/or B and R Scenery: Contact Us and see if they have any pictures of theirs. The
> one you have found is horrible. Gimme a day and 200' of 2x2 SqT and $100 worth of misc. materials and I'll fix you a better one. Where's the detachable crank handle so one never has to pick up the rolls? How can that thing pack in a truck? Fork pockets? Tape storage in the unused/wasted space?
> 
> The Rock Show carps are more advanced in so many ways.


Can you give me any specs to make one myself that rolls the floor mechanically


----------



## Tex

Faulkhead said:


> Can you give me any specs to make one myself that rolls the floor mechanically


I wouldn't count on a response. That poster hasn't been here in over a year.


----------



## jstroming

Finally made a Marley cart I'm happy with. I pretty much copied and made better the Harlequin cart which was the best design aside from the $6k B&R cart that I've seen. I tried to get Harlequin to build what I wanted but those phone calls were pointless and so I decided to build it myself. The major issues with their cart was that it only held 4 rolls and was 3ft wide. So much wasted space for only 4 rolls of dance floor. Or a 6 roll cart even wider. Also Theres no solid surface to roll the Marley onto, the pipe is only 2" which you can't roll onto. It's almost like they expect you to put a PVC pipe over their 2" pipe, but how to secure it so you can crank it?!? I called to ask if I was missing something but never got an answer. I own a few of their carts and resorted to using self drilling screws to attach my PVC to their cart. Blah. I still think I'm missing something, surely the design can't be that bad. The cart I built is only 2ft wide (for truck pack) with a solid top (storage on top) and 8 rolls. Maximum roll width is 10" which is like 80ft roll length. I'm thinking of posting the plans for it and the DXF files for the steel cutouts. Total cost including labor (and my welder is crazy expensive!!!) was around $2500.


----------



## viking33

Please post the plans. I'd be very interested to see the cutout layout.


----------



## SHCP

I needed a better way to store my marley, so I repurposed a lighting rack.
Here is a doc with the description of the build.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F0TBctP7ShLWDbERcCeoEjAfNQI13hhbivm7ehW6koo/edit


----------



## RonHebbard

SHCP said:


> I needed a better way to store my marley, so I repurposed a lighting rack.
> Here is a doc with the description of the build.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F0TBctP7ShLWDbERcCeoEjAfNQI13hhbivm7ehW6koo/editView attachment 14896View attachment 14897


*Great *@SHCP *Tim!* And your next one can only get better!
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Van

Excellent!


----------



## venuetech

Great stuff! As far as chalks for the wheels, I have several heavy carts, just take a short chain and wrap that around one or two of the casters.


----------



## SHCP

venuetech said:


> Great stuff! As far as chalks for the wheels, I have several heavy carts, just take a short chain and wrap that around one or two of the casters.


Good idea, I may try that.


----------



## RonHebbard

venuetech said:


> Great stuff! As far as chalks for the wheels, I have several heavy carts, just take a short chain and wrap that around one or two of the casters.


Often diagonally opposite corners.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JohnD

venuetech said:


> Great stuff! As far as chalks for the wheels, I have several heavy carts, just take a short chain and wrap that around one or two of the casters.


I wonder if the dreaded auto-correct has turned chock into chalk?


----------



## RonHebbard

JohnD said:


> I wonder if the dreaded auto-correct has turned chock into chalk?


@JohnD *Naw! No way.* He's got really wide, *THICK* chalk for use on sidewalks and he lays it on so *thick* . . . You've got the picture.
I trust you can still recognize bull excrement when you read it.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JohnD

In many communities they have done away with parking meters in downtown areas. In order to enforce time limits for on street parking the former meter maids (I doubt few of them were named Rita and perhaps not even Lovely) would go around with a chalk stick and mark the tires, next time around they would write tickets for the offenders. Now THAT is tire chalking.
EDIT: P.S. the parking meter was invented in Stillwater, Oklahoma.


----------



## RonHebbard

JohnD said:


> EDIT: P.S. the parking meter was invented in Stillwater, Oklahoma.


Do you happen to know who to blame?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## venuetech

JohnD said:


> I wonder if the dreaded auto-correct has turned chock into chalk?


Sure, that's the way it happened. ...
Right.


----------



## peacefulone61

Great Build


----------



## Cristian

Hello!

We are opening a new performing arts center on my campus and have lots of new larley to store. 

My question: What marley storage carts do you prefer? Will you please include a brand or supplier?

Ordering something prefab is preferred as we don't have the time to build something custom.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Footer

This.... http://us.harlequinfloors.com/en/product_category/product-accessories-carts/

B&R had one... but they appear to be no more. All Access has a really nice one: https://allaccessinc.com/staging-equipment/staging-accessories/set-carts-packaging

No matter what its going to be a custom job for someone. Expect a decent lead time as fall tours are finishing up their build's.


----------



## Amy Jo Parish

Does anyone have any good units/carts or ideas they use to store dance floor? We have five rolls that are beastly heavy and we lift them onto a low shelf. It would be great to have a cart or device that wheels out onto the stage and easily rolls back into the shop when loaded with all that weight.

Thanks!


----------



## RonHebbard

Amy Jo Parish said:


> Does anyone have any good units/carts or ideas they use to store dance floor? We have five rolls that are beastly heavy and we lift them onto a low shelf. It would be great to have a cart or device that wheels out onto the stage and easily rolls back into the shop when loaded with all that weight.
> 
> Thanks!


 *@Amy Jo Parish* We've beaten this into submission a while back, possibly a year ago. A butch cart with _SERIOUS_ wheels supporting rolls approximately 1' in diameter (empty) by both ends of their axles eliminates the floor damaging itself in storage if/ when supporting its own weight. Adding a removable crank on one end helps a lot when it's time to roll up the floor. Detaching the crank while unrolling eliminates the hazard of the spinning crank maiming someone.
Try Control Booth forum's search function in the upper right corner; I'll try it too and post a link if / when I find the threads. In the meantime, let's employ the forum's 'Bat Call' and possibly *@Van* will contribute a little of his magic. 
*EDIT*: Oops!! Inadvertently misspelled too as to. . . 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## RonHebbard

Amy Jo Parish said:


> Does anyone have any good units/carts or ideas they use to store dance floor? We have five rolls that are beastly heavy and we lift them onto a low shelf. It would be great to have a cart or device that wheels out onto the stage and easily rolls back into the shop when loaded with all that weight.
> 
> Thanks!


 *@Amy Jo Parish* _Well lookee here_: Four pages of reading for you. 
"https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/marley-dance-floor-cart-advice.21892/ " 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Amy Jo Parish

RonHebbard said:


> *@Amy Jo Parish* We've beaten this into submission a while back, possibly a year ago. A butch cart with _SERIOUS_ wheels supporting rolls approximately 1' in diameter (empty) by both ends of their axles eliminates the floor damaging itself in storage if/ when supporting its own weight. Adding a removable crank on one end helps a lot when it's time to roll up the floor. Detaching the crank while unrolling eliminates the hazard of the spinning crank maiming someone.
> Try Control Booth forum's search function in the upper right corner; I'll try it to and post a link if / when I find the threads. In the meantime, let's employ the forum's 'Bat Call' and possibly *@Van* will contribute a little of his magic.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


Thank you - I had completed a search but didn't find the thread. Thanks again!


----------



## Amy Jo Parish

RonHebbard said:


> *@Amy Jo Parish* _Well lookee here_: Four pages of reading for you.
> "https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/marley-dance-floor-cart-advice.21892/ "
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


Thank you - I had completed a search but didn't find the thread. Thanks again!


----------



## SHCP

Update on mine:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F0TBctP7ShLWDbERcCeoEjAfNQI13hhbivm7ehW6koo/edit

The 1/2" pipe with supports and 3" PVC sags a tiny bit from the weight of the rolls and causes a ripple in the Marley. Not a real big deal, in about a day it relaxes and flattens out, but if I had to do it all over again (And I am going to fix it cuz I am nutty that way) I would replace the PVC rollers with aluminum. Lesson to learn here is that the rollers need to be extremely rigid to keep the Marley flat on the roll.


----------

